# Any news on sentinel



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, anyone have any stories, or news on sentinel? They have hud contract but heard they will prob lose it. I wonder what company will take over.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Forgot they existed. I did some qc's for almost a week when they first got the hud contract.

I stuck it out with them for close to the whole week because I thought they were a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

sentinel has gotten a major client, I know they made contact for vendors that have work for them in the past. I wasn't one of those vendors but it looks like they will be exposed to who they got and which states effective soon.

or

there running around signing everyone they can up to show someone they have a lot of workers and have no new major client which seem to have been the new trend last year .. idk


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Pricing is too low anyway, who cares about sentinel?.....:lol: Go work at mcdonalds for better pay!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

just mail me a check every week you will go broke slower.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

*It seems like know one will ever post the prices...*

But sadly....here it is


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Good friggin grief......I've heard about it but really? When did Wintz get so damn low? Moreover, who in the hell is doing them @ that rate? I need to go back to my bubble where the air is pure and clean.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

the bigger picture isnt who would work for them.

I am interested in what they got only because I have some good work here but I know it won't last forever and wonder if they took work from someone that I was using and getting decent pay.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

idaho said:


> the bigger picture isnt who would work for them.
> 
> I am interested in what they got only because I have some good work here but I know it won't last forever and wonder if they took work from someone that I was using and getting decent pay.


HUD work is a bidding war, u awnsered your own question. Of course they are under cutting everyone, which is why their prices are so low


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure I had a question.

I don't work for sentinel in anyway or have a desire to. The price list above is for hud work I know that the latest price sheet I saw wasn't for hud work but the prices were about the same and flat fees if I remember correctly was 600.

I was just responding to the question which is at the top of the this thread and also stating that I hope they didn't pull new work away from some I already work with on a different pay scale then they offer.

Sentinel with hud work wasn't a concern for me personally I don't do hud work.


----------



## Pjohnsen (Jan 26, 2017)

That old HUD work seemed to be priced too low. They have new contracts that pay much better. Always pay on time, so they got that going for them.


----------

